# Been a While



## DRW (May 25, 2016)

Hey guys, I have been out of town for work for most of the last 4 months and have little to no time at home let alone in my shop. I did take another job in Florida, and won't be able to take all of my stash. I just wanted to let you know that I will be dumping a lot of wood, cheap on here in the next month (unfortunately no chittum). Hope all is well, and I look forward to interacting with everyone again soon. Thanks,

Dave

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## MKTacop (May 25, 2016)

Where in Alabama are you Dave? I'm originally from around Birmingham and have family in the area that could pick stuff up for me if I want to buy some of the stuff you're going to sell.

Buddy


----------



## SENC (May 25, 2016)

We missed you, Dave. Congratulations on the new job, but sorry you have to leave the South for it. At least the weather is good. Good luck!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 25, 2016)

SENC said:


> We missed you, Dave. Congratulations on the new job, but sorry you have to leave the South for it. At least the weather is good. Good luck!



What!!! Florida isn't the south?????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 25, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> What!!! Florida isn't the south?????



There's the south, and then there is THE SOUTH

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

Dave congrats on the new job. Obviuously it's something you want or you wouldn't be moving. Hopefully you'll be able to continue hunting and set up a shop again there. FL is full of exotics too so don't worry that you won't have any cool wood to hunt. Where about in FL you headed?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 25, 2016)

I have a sister that lives in Mississippi and she lived in "Southern" Florida for a number of years. She is adamant in that Florida is NOT part of the "South." Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 25, 2016)

Florida is most definitely in the south... Dependent upon where you go! Been all over the state, and there are spots most every that you get real deep south down here. Unfortunately, there's a whole lot of places that would qualify as southern New York City. Pretty much everything in the middle of the state, ain't in the south. Way down there on the southern tip of things, ain't in the south! They think they're in the south, but they really aren't.


----------



## DRW (May 26, 2016)

MKTacop said:


> Where in Alabama are you Dave? I'm originally from around Birmingham and have family in the area that could pick stuff up for me if I want to buy some of the stuff you're going to sell.
> 
> Buddy


I'm in Huntsville, and that would be fine. I have some large chunks of chestnut oak burl and walnut that would be better for pickup than shipping.


----------



## DRW (May 26, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Florida is most definitely in the south... Dependent upon where you go! Been all over the state, and there are spots most every that you get real deep south down here. Unfortunately, there's a whole lot of places that would qualify as southern New York City. Pretty much everything in the middle of the state, ain't in the south. Way down there on the southern tip of things, ain't in the south! They think they're in the south, but they really aren't.


I'll be near cocoa beach, working at the Cape


----------



## MKTacop (May 26, 2016)

DRW said:


> I'm in Huntsville, and that would be fine. I have some large chunks of chestnut oak burl and walnut that would be better for pickup than shipping.


Copy that. When you're ready, let me know what you have and how much you're asking (Pictures would be great if you can post them).

Reactions: Like 1


----------

